# Circuito de recepción de radio control



## ilpancho (Oct 19, 2010)

Saludos,  

Les comento que recibí un helicóptero a radio control para reparar. La falla se encuentra en que el helicóptero sólo gira hacia la derecha.  Descarté el control remoto luego de desarmarlo y comprobar que estaba en perfecto estado, además de revisar la interferencia que ocasionaba con un receptor am lo que indicaba que transmite una señal para cada botón del control. 

Al revisar el receptor, dentro del helicóptero, detecté un mini potenciómetro que no marcaba lo que debía. Lo reemplacé pero el problema persiste, por algún motivo el receptor ignora la función izquierda.  Revise el resto de los componentes (al menos la continuidad con un tester) y se encuentran en buen estado. ¿Alguien me puede decir que es lo que me puede estar faltando por revisar? Cuando muevo el potenciometro que yo reemplace a un extremo lo que consigo es que se detenga el rotor cuando le doy a "izquierda" en el control.  Cuando muevo dicho potenciómetro al extremo opuesto, nada ocurre.  

CUALQUIER comentario me sirve para ver si me des tranco,  Gracias por la atención. Dejo una foto del circuito por si acaso. 

ilpancho.


----------



## juguetero (Dic 10, 2010)

hola 
pregunta ya revisaste los transistores, el potenciometro solo es para la potencia de elevacion los transistores  son los controladores alguno debe estar con fuga y por eso solo gira hacia un lado 
pda. son transistores pnp y npn los puedes en contrar en una tarjeta de dvd serca del diver de motores


----------

